# can't access megaupload & mediafire :(



## coolio1w3 (Jan 28, 2009)

hello 
i can't go to the following sites
mega upload
media fire

i'm using windows xp with google chrome as my browser
whenever i click on on of this links my browser stops going there
and this error appers Error 320 (net::ERR_INVALID_RESPONSE): Unknown error. what is the problem???this problem is for months


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please do this with an active Internet connection.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

TRACERT megaupload.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

How much free space do you have on your computer?


----------



## coolio1w3 (Jan 28, 2009)

this is what i got john will

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>TRACERTmegaupload.comMicrosoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>TRACERT megaupload.com

Tracing route to megaupload.com [69.5.88.229]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 13 ms 13 ms 15 ms 124.74.0.240
2 13 ms 14 ms 14 ms 218.1.60.85
3 15 ms 13 ms 14 ms 124.74.209.21
4 11 ms 14 ms 14 ms 61.152.86.18
5 * * * Request timed out.
6 * * * Request timed out.
7 * * * Request timed out.
8 * * * Request timed out.
9 * * * Request timed out.
10 * * * Request timed out.
11 * * * Request timed out.
12 * *


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

THat's pretty weird! You get part of the way and then it dies. It works normally for me.

This looks like a routing issue with the ISP, since you can resolve the address, and the trace actually gets out the door. I'd call the ISP and ask what the issue is.

Here's what I get, note that I make it all the way to the site.

C:\>tracert megaupload.com

Tracing route to megaupload.com [69.5.88.229]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms ActionTec [192.168.0.1]
2 5 ms 4 ms 4 ms 98.114.133.1
3 8 ms 7 ms 7 ms G3-0-5-791.LCR-07.PHLAPA.verizon-gni.net [130.81.131.136]
4 33 ms 17 ms 9 ms 130.81.29.4
5 13 ms 14 ms 14 ms 130.81.17.3
6 30 ms 17 ms 17 ms 130.81.17.197
7 16 ms 17 ms 17 ms 130.81.14.22
8 16 ms 17 ms 17 ms ge12-3.br02.ash01.pccwbtn.net [63.218.44.142]
9 15 ms 17 ms 17 ms carpathia.ge12-1.br02.ash01.pccwbtn.net [63.218.94.166]
10 16 ms 17 ms 17 ms hosted.by.cirn.net [69.5.88.229]

Trace complete.

C:\>


----------



## coolio1w3 (Jan 28, 2009)

hello john will thank you for your reply
i tired again the results are (mega upload & ressults)
at first media fire tracing completed then !!! unable to reach destination 
these are the results
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>d:/>tracert megaupload.com
'd:/' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ip 69.5.88.2899
'ip' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>tracert megaupload.com

Tracing route to megaupload.com [69.5.88.224]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 16 ms 13 ms 14 ms 124.74.0.240
2 12 ms 13 ms 14 ms 218.1.60.85
3 15 ms 14 ms 14 ms 124.74.209.29
4 13 ms 14 ms 14 ms 202.101.63.234
5 202.97.33.22 reports: Destination host unreachable.

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>tracert mediafire.com

Tracing route to mediafire.com [38.114.196.10]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 14 ms 13 ms 15 ms 124.74.0.240
2 11 ms 15 ms 13 ms 218.1.60.69
3 15 ms 14 ms 13 ms 124.74.209.9
4 14 ms 15 ms 14 ms 202.101.63.254
5 13 ms 15 ms 13 ms 202.97.33.10
6 14 ms 14 ms 13 ms 202.97.33.54
7 14 ms 14 ms 13 ms 202.97.33.5
8 281 ms 274 ms 265 ms if-5-1-1.mcore3.LAA-LosAngeles.as6453.net [209.5
8.85.33]
9 304 ms 311 ms 308 ms Vlan28.icore1.EQL-LosAngeles.as6453.net [216.6.8
4.54]
10 188 ms 190 ms 188 ms te9-1.mpd01.lax05.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.12.
37]
11 189 ms 185 ms 189 ms te4-2.mpd02.lax01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.6.1
89]
12 224 ms 224 ms 225 ms te9-8.mpd02.iah01.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.0.2
54]
13 292 ms 288 ms 354 ms te4-1.ccr01.iah03.atlas.cogentco.com [154.54.7.1
98]
14 290 ms 291 ms 295 ms 38.104.61.86
15 222 ms 224 ms 225 ms www.mediafire.com [38.114.196.10]

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>tarcert megaupload.com
'tarcert' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>tracert megaupload.com

Tracing route to megaupload.com [69.5.88.224]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 12 ms 13 ms 14 ms 124.74.0.240
2 12 ms 13 ms 15 ms 218.1.60.85
3 13 ms 14 ms 14 ms 124.74.209.29
4 12 ms 14 ms 15 ms 202.101.63.234
5 202.97.33.22 reports: Destination host unreachable.

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I can't see how this is your system, can you try that tracert booted in *Safe Mode with Networking* and post the results here?


----------

